# Changed water pump and thermostat in f60 now won’t pee



## Kevin_keegan (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a 2014 f60 on my skiff and last trip out I ran pretty shallow and sucked up some mud. It still was peeing but was more of a spray. So today I decided to go ahead and change my impeller and water pump anyway since it’s been awhile. I also cleaned my thermostat. I Put everything back together and wouldn’t pee at all. So I took the lower unit back off and the cap to the water pump was on the tube in the mid section. So I went ahead and checked everything again the impeller is over the little groove. The impeller was spun clockwise when housing was put back on. When the lower unit was put back on the water pump and peto were all in line. I’m lost to what else to check. Any suggestions?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Snake some hard mono up the hole, and see if you hit an obstruction. Maybe some crud dried in there.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

You can also pull off the water tube that feeds the "pee outlet" and see how it's flowing. If there's crud blocking the hole, you can push it out via the RJTaylor method.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Off-topic but what prop are you running on the f60. 
I have an f60 on my hpxv and am only hitting 5400 rpms max, also hole shot with heavier load not very good.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Call Maverick HPXV factory or dealer for the right size prop. Consider normal load of people/gear/accessories on skiff.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Is the motor operating at normal temperature at full throttle after DIY water pump replacement? As mentioned above, the flow indication is just a flow indication and can become obstructed.


----------



## Kevin_keegan (Jan 28, 2014)

Turns out once I dropped it at the boat ramp and it ran fine. For some reason at the house just wasn’t getting enough water through the system I guess. And Ianwilson I’m running the power tech swc4 10.75x11 4 blade. Hole shot is great but top end suffers. I have it on a mitzi skiff.


----------

